# Anyone got any pics of your van shelving?



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

I am looking to get my 2005 chevy express cargo van organized. Right now I don't have any shelving and its driving me crazy. We just throw everything in 3 walmart storage tubs and i have to pull every freakin thing out of it just to find my brush comb. I need some shelving solutions especially pics to give me some ideas for brush storage, roller storage, paint cans etc, etc. But I don't want to over shelve so that i cant fit a standard 4 x 8 drywall board in there either. Any suggestions:wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/van-configuration-4003/#post61792


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

*Van Configuration*

*YEAH HOW DO YOU FIT EVERYTHING IN THERE ,, I CARRY EVERYTHING POWER-WASHER 2 SPRAY RIGS .TEXTURE RIG ETC TONS OF DROPS ETC..I LIKE SOME OF THE PICTURES FROM THIS POST LIKE BUILDING SURPORT *TO HOLD YOUR DROPS ..OOPS I WANT A BUILD IN COFFEE MACHINE ....TOO...DAMM JUST WANT EVERYTHING TO GO WITH ME CUZ I HATE GETTING TO A JOB AND NOT BE PREPARED ...I LIVE BY THE BOY SCOUT MOTTO...'' BE PREPARED '':thumbsup:


----------

